# Lean Bulking



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I am 24, 6,6 and deffo an ectomorph and weigh around 14.5 stone. I worked out my lean gains thing and it came back as if i wan to gain weight it came to 3781cals a day. and on non workout days keep cals at 2836.

Does this sound right?


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

how long have you been training mate ? and what is your program like ?


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

The best way to lean bulk is to adjust your carbs until your at the edge of not overspilling (onto unwanted storage into the fat cells) its a balancing act...just adjust and add or reduce as you see your either gaining too much fat storage or your seeing your losing size.. most people get enough protein if your serious about your diet.. just get those carbs sorted and you'll get the results you want...trial and error.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

i have been training for about a year and a half now, works out at 375g carbs, 167g fats, and 196g proteins. Workout been pretty much the same since started i got to failure on all sets.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sounds about right, eat this way consistently for a week and then you can make adjustments from there based on your weight.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

cool, does it fatter if its not 100% clean?


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

in my previous experience, i ate the right amounts, around 500-750 surplus daily but had the occasioanl treat, chocloate mainly i got fat very quick, just started lean bulking myself aiming for around 6 months of it. my macros look like this, 360 carbs, 70g fat, 300+ protein, and i am in a 350-550 calorie surplus. currently 1 week in and dropped 1kg which i am guessing is water weight from making healthier food choices. if no change in another week or continue to lose il add another 300 calories and wait another week or so. trial and error.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

also killah, we have been trainign around the same amount of time, and i am 6ft 2 and around 13 stone 10. it be good to watch your progress and maybe motivate each other? im sure you probably more advanced in the building muscle phase as i spent alot of the first year losing weight, around 4.5 stone in total. currently up around 8kg of lean mass, hoping for another 10kg by xmas.


----------



## vodkalol (May 17, 2012)

rogue, you eating as much protein as me when on the juice lol, your body cant use 300 grams of protein a day naturally.... go for the 150 grams a day aka 1,5 grams each kilo..thats the natural amount


----------

